# exadons? with my elongatus!



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

i had 4 big exadons a long time ago and thay killed one of my reds that just keeped slaming into him! waz wondering will thay do the sam with my black mask elongatus?


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

if you put the exo's in the elong tank, the elong will probably just kill them all. the elong should be kept alone anyway. get a 29gallon for the exos and maybe add a few more of them


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

how big are the exodons?

but anyway, get them a diffrent tank.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

how big can exos get? my lfs was saying they had some that were like five to six inches?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ive seen articals all over the place saying 7", but the biggest i had was close to 4", i was out and about to find the biggest exodon, but i couldnt find any.

if u can get even PICS of exodons that big, that would be freakin great!.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

well i no exadons get to a 12'' that is freaken big! but the ones i talkin about is like 2''x10! but i will see how thay do! with the elong but i no the old ones i had worked together that managed to kill one of my 3'' reds!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Exodons do not get to 12"


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

yah!







thay get to 12'' but it will take a long time


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

!sparky! said:


> yah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got any pics to back that up? ive never heard of a 12 inch exo...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

!sparky! said:


> yah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exodons do not get anywhere near 12".


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

hey man! i don't have any pics! i just herd of them gettin that big! but give them steroids!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Unless u do surgery on them and extend them with skin/scales from other fish, theres no other way to get a exo to 12", what u were told is a lie. Leave it be sparky, down boy.


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> Unless u do surgery on them and extend them with skin/scales from other fish, theres no other way to get a exo to 12", what u were told is a lie. *Leave it be sparky, down boy.*


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

!sparky! said:


> yah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dawgz definitely knows his sh*t about exo's, saying those things get like 12" is like saying RB's p's are a healthy "fat"


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

hahhaha


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

I have 2 exo in with my herd of P's .. I say go for it exo are very fast and I would love to see an elong 
get one . I Do Not Think It Can ............... 1 On ONE No Way It Will Never Catch A Exo Unless Its 12" lol . But Add 12 Then It Has A Chance To Get One .


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

!sparky! said:


> yah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can i please have some of the crack you're smoking???

a 12" exo? you're crazy man.

maybe a 12" ELONG, but even those are rare.

exos get to around 6". as Dawgz said (and he is a pretty knowledgable guy on exos) a lot of articles say they can get up to 7", but ive never seen anything close to that.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

biggest i have seen are like 3.5 inches. i dont suggest it tho dave


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah i wouldn't suggest it since elongs are a little pricey and theres a chance that the exo couple gang up on ur elong i just wouldn't risk it man


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

don't. Mixing will lead to the death of one or the other. If you are a responsible fish keeper and your fish are more then just ornaments for your sick pleasures then you should seperate them and keep them healthy. If you do not have the room or the desire to provide proper housing for your aggressive fish then you should probably pass them on to another owner that will and does.

and Exos do not get 12"


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

i just asking i have not got any exondos i will not get any but my cuz just got a wild red here is a video of him i took 



 but he wants him to be more aggressive and he chases it with a pole he has five million feeders in the tank he has been mean to this fish some one send him some emails to tell him to stop here is his email [email protected]








and thanks for all you help and i will not belive any thing my friend says on fish like 12'' exadons


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah exos wont reach 12", They grow to 120"!!! My lfs guy told me!


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

that guy is somthin like the guys that work at the big als in oakville thay say what you want to hear


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

If youre talking to CorGrav420, i think he was being sarcastic.....


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

hey i see that! i just goin along!


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

try it, only way to find out


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

i don't want to just get another tank ant put them in it! the lst exadon i had whas blue! but why don't i seee them anymore ? the blue ones?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I just dont think it would work but you can try it would probably stresss your elong and hed end up killing them


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

i am not going to do it!


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

The biggest exo's I have seen is 4 inches or so. I have never even seen a 6 inch exo. Do not underestimate these little dudes. They remind me of eating machines. They are just programmed to attack and do not care what else happens.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

What are skills and why would they be programmed to attack them?

Also, it seems as though !sparky! now knows better about the size of exos, so no need to dig up a 3.5-4 month old thread to tell him.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> What are skills and why would they be programmed to attack them?
> 
> Also, it seems as though !sparky! now knows better about the size of exos, so no need to dig up a 3.5-4 month old thread to tell him.


I like digging up old stuff. My bad dude I did not see how freakin' old the thrad was. I was not paying attention. Skills? That was a misprint. I fixed it for you anal one.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> What are skills and why would they be programmed to attack them?
> 
> Also, it seems as though !sparky! now knows better about the size of exos, so no need to dig up a 3.5-4 month old thread to tell him.


I like digging up old stuff. My bad dude I did not see how freakin' old the thrad was. I was not paying attention. Skills? That was a misprint. I fixed it for you anal one.
[/quote]

lmfao, who do you think you are? i havent posted on here for over 4-5 months and this thread gets brought up? calm down superstar.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

itstheiceman said:


> What are skills and why would they be programmed to attack them?
> 
> Also, it seems as though !sparky! now knows better about the size of exos, so no need to dig up a 3.5-4 month old thread to tell him.


I like digging up old stuff. My bad dude I did not see how freakin' old the thrad was. I was not paying attention. Skills? That was a misprint. I fixed it for you anal one.
[/quote]

lmfao, who do you think you are? i havent posted on here for over 4-5 months and this thread gets brought up? calm down superstar.
[/quote]

It's cool. Just a honest mistake.


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

a friend of mine is selling some of these in the uk,only 1-2 inch,does anyone know growth rate?

was thinking of a dozen in a 40 gallon.

oh and if i was to put them in with my elong he would kill the lot!! hes like lightening!

gasman


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

lol


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

Captive Herps said:


> lol


lol


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Old dead thread...


----------

